# LightSpace - New Version Structure Announced



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

*Changes to Light Illusion Software‏*

Light Illusion simplifies its LightSpace CMS software product structure, with improved capabilities and pricing throughout, making it easier for customer to define what version will require.

There now just 9 LightSpace versions that should be a lot easier to deal with. (All existing licenses will remain valid)

LightIllusion will give the ability to all customers to swap to the new licenses for a fee.

For more details you can visit LightIllusion website.

*Home Cinema Market*


*LightSpace ICC*

Will import and export VCGT, Light Illusion LUTs only

Will work with i1 Display Pro, Spyder4, i1 Pro, i1 Pro 2

Quick Profiling only

(For use with Spaceman ICC and SpaceMatch DCM for ICC based PC Monitor calibration.)

----------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace HTL (Home Theatre Light)*

Import and export eeColor, VCGT, Light Illusion LUTs

Link/Upload to Lumagen, Accupel, madVR

Will work with i1 Display Pro, Spyder4, i1 Pro, i1 Pro 2

The only LUT manipulation will be VideoScale

Quick Profiling and Cube Profiling

----------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace HTP (Home Theatre Pro)*

Same as ’LTE’ version, with.

Works with all probes.

Has all LUT manipulation functions.

----------------------------------------------------------

*Professional Market*


*LightSpace LUTs*

This will convert between any LUT formats.

----------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace LUTs+*

This will convert between any LUT formats, and includes import/export of ARRI Looks, ASC CDL, and ACES CTL data.

----------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace LTE*

This the new ‘Light’ version.

It will import all LUT formats.

Will export Assimilate, Davinci, FSI, eeColor, VCGT, Light Illusion

No Batch LUT processing

And Link/Upload to Lumagen, Accupel, madVR, Eizo, NEC.

And work with the i1 Display Pro OEM, Spyder4, i1 Pro, i1 Pro 2.

The only LUT Manipulation tools will be VideoScale.

It will perform Quick Profiling and Cube Profiling.

No ASC, ARRI, or ACES.

----------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace CAL*

Next step up from the ‘LTE’ version, with same features, plus:

Will export all LUT formats.

No Batch LUT processing.

Link/Upload to all systems.

Works with same probes - i1 Display Pro OEM, Spyder4, i1 Pro, i1 Pro 2.

Has all LUT Manipulation functions.

It will perform Quick Profiling and Cube Profiling.

No ASC, ARRI, or ACES.

----------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace PRO*

As for ‘CAL’ version, plus:

All probes supported.

----------------------------------------------------------

*LightSpace XPT*

This is the FULL LightSpace CMS version, just as we have now.


----------

